# Whats more effective 1-AD or Superdrol?



## Milkyway777 (May 30, 2005)

Whats more effective 1-AD or Superdrol?


----------



## Tha Don (May 30, 2005)

1-ad is a PH, s-drol is a 17aa steroid


----------



## drew.haynes (May 30, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> 1-ad is a PH, s-drol is a 17aa steroid



Why is s-drol legal? I thought all real roids were banned? I don't know much about this stuff.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

A lucky loophole.


----------



## brodus (May 30, 2005)

1AD does not suck, though.  Very effective.  And not as hard on lipid profiles.  

A good stack if you don't want to go Methyl is 1AD and Finigenx.


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 30, 2005)

would a 1-AD , Superdrol combo be a good stack?


----------



## vegman (May 30, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> , s-drol is a steroid


How is that? I have read a lot on superdrol, and i haven't heard of it considered a steroid. I'm not arguing, I want to know what makes it a "steroid"


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 1, 2005)

i am also interested in what makes it a steroid


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 1, 2005)

i am also interested in what makes it a steroid


----------



## seven11 (Jun 1, 2005)

i think the 17aa makes it a steroid


----------



## kicka19 (Jun 1, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i think the 17aa makes it a steroid



that doesnt explain anything


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 1, 2005)

Here is the word from the makers, im tired of all this rumor spreading 

btw, notice how they say "designer supplement" instead of designer steroid in the first sentence   

Superdrol (methasteron) is definitely not a prohormone: it is a very active form of a designer supplement. Superdrol gets its name from the fact that it is a super -saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Ana drol . Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2 nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone (Masteron). Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2 nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17 th position, like M1T or M-Dien. However you may wish to look at it, it is by this simple-looking transformation that Superdrol comes to occupy the sweet spot between the chemical natures of Anadrol and Masteron. Since it is already reduced at the 5 th position, it cannot make estrogen.


----------



## brogers (Jun 1, 2005)

It's a steroid because it undergoes no conversion.  1-AD converts to 1-Test, thus a Pro-Hormone, not steroid.  Compounds like Superdrol, Dianabol, and Anadrol are active and do not require any conversion to be effective.  It isn't widely considered a steroid because it's legal. (for now)


----------



## brodus (Jun 2, 2005)

Correct, a steroid is an active hormonal chemical.  Other actives include 1T, M4OHN, MD, MDHT, Ergomax LMG (DMT), and Finigenx (the claims of tren conversion are bunk--it is active as is).  

17aa refers to the molecular structure, meaning it is 17 alpha-alkylated, aka "methylated," which prevents the liver from breaking it down, dramatically increases potency, and also introduces liver issues.  

Don't let the word scare you though--there are all sorts of steroids.  Even Tribulus contains "Steroidal Saponins;" of course these aren't human steroids, but they certainly affect change in the plant.


----------

